

$500 smart glasses debut at CES - stewie2
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/06/vuzix-smart-glasses-m100-hands-on/

======
ChuckMcM
Hmm, I hope they got that resolution wrong. The last thing we need are some
more 540 x 240 resolution glasses.

